# comment sélectionner tous les emails non lus d'un coup ?



## billboc (25 Décembre 2015)

bonjour

Dans l'application mail (iPhone) lorsque l'on est sur une boite aux lettres et que l'on clique sur modifier, il est possible en bas à droite de choisir "tout marquer" pour sélectionner d'un coup tous les mails affichés.

Mais dans la liste des mails non lus (activée dans réglages mail) je n'arrive pas à trouver cette option qui permet de sélectionner tous les mails d'un coup ? vous auriez une idée ?

merci et bon Noel
++


----------



## Franz59 (25 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour
Quelle version d'IOS ?
Parce qu'avec la 9.2 c'est (enfin) possible


----------



## billboc (25 Décembre 2015)

Je suis en 9.2 mais cela n'apparaît pour la section message non lus ???


----------



## Franz59 (25 Décembre 2015)

Désolé, j'ai pourtant bien cette possibilité...


----------



## billboc (25 Décembre 2015)

Tu vois en bas à gauche je n'ai pas écrit "Tout marquer" [emoji31]


----------



## billboc (26 Décembre 2015)

es tu certain que c'est bien dans ta liste des messages non lus que tu as cette possibilité ?
car je viens de voir l'iphone d'un ami qui a le meme problème = la sélection de tous les mails en un coup n'est possible que pour une boite aux lettre mais pas pour la liste des messages non lus ?

merci pour ta réponse ! ;-)


----------



## lineakd (26 Décembre 2015)

@billboc, je suis dans le même cas que toi sur un 6s sous iOS 9.2 mais je n'ai pas cherché plus loin.


----------



## billboc (26 Décembre 2015)

il semblerait en fait que cette fonction n'est implantée que pour les boites aux lettres mais pas pour les listes (comme la liste des mails non lus !) il va falloir une prochaine version d'iOS !


----------

